
Welcome to “Learning by Shipping” - aaronbrethorst
http://blog.learningbyshipping.com/2013/01/03/hello-world/
======
aaronbrethorst
Also, since it's not immediately obvious: this is Steven Sinofsky's new blog.
Sinofsky was the guy in charge of Windows who just left Microsoft a few weeks
ago.

~~~
krevis
_I’m super excited to see how this experiment goes._

Yes, must be him all right.

~~~
subsystem
Uhm. Seems like an unnecessary attack, especially with him having a HN account
(only 1 comment but still) and you being a former Apple engineer.

~~~
kvb
I don't think that was an attack; Sinofsky says "super excited" a lot.

~~~
subsystem
Oh ok. I misinterpreted.

------
sanguit
Like the spirit of the blog. I'd love to see the following: 1\. Common
misconceptions about planning code 2\. Real-life examples of how our pre-
shipping hypotheses are often wrong 3\. How to be smarter about optimizing
post the initial feedback

All the best with the blog

------
d0m
Make sure to fix "learningbyshipping.com" (Without the blog.)

------
up_and_up
What's with the giant OM symbol on the blog. Just curious.

Is transcendental wisdom being elucidated?

Not snarky here, just genuinely curious since its rare to see in this context.

~~~
batgaijin
theblogdoctor - your account is dead

------
lominming
Looking forward to Steven Sinofsky's new blog. "Learning by Shipping" - very
true. Love the title.

